# cubicle premium xinghen



## spiderdud3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Im pretty sure i'm the first person to get this (Went on cubicle went to premium nothing there, checked some other cubes, came back and xinghen was there and immediatly ordered it)
As more and more people get it write your review in the thread. I think you should buy it. Great sound, is very clacky. Never locks up and is suitable for all turning styles


----------

